# Il mio 7^ anniversario di tradi :)



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2017)

Oggi ho guardato il calendario e ho realizzato che  7 anni oggi mi iscrivevo a questo forum .
7 anni in cui i miei stati d'animo e la mia vita sono cambiati chissà quante volte.
Faccio un bilancio e lo condivido con voi.
Nonostante tutto questo posto fa parte di me. É una piacevole abitudine. Qui ho vissuto momenti divertenti, momenti devastanti, incontri magnifici che sono parte della mia vita reale, parti importanti della mia vita incontri che avrei preferito non fare ma anche questi mi hanno insegnato qualcosa. Putruppo o per fortuna mi hanno reso più diffidente verso le persone obbligandomi a essere in qualche modo quella che non sono. 
Il mio essere fiduciosa verso gli altri mi ha anche creato qualche problema nella mia vita reale ma sono stata più forte io della cattiveria gratuita di persone piccole senza spina dorsale, cattive per il gusto di esserlo, persone pessime che magari un giorno pagheranno o magari no. Forse lo scoprire quanto davvero valgono poco sarà già la giusta punizione.
Ho amici importanti qui, ho avuto amici che amici si sono dimostrati non essere. 
Mi sono messa a nudo e in gioco sempre e sono contenta di come sono e di come mi leggo con tutti i miei difetti e qualche pregio ma almeno sono me stessa qui come fuori.
Qualche rammarico per persone a cui ho voluto bene, è ancora gliene voglio, per non poterli più leggere. 
Non elenco tutte le persone a cui devo un grazie per avermi rimesso in piedi quando sono entrata, per avermi mazzolata e per essere riuscite ad andare oltre conoscendomi e apprezzandoli per quella che sono e non per quello che avevo fatto.
Vorrei avere una parola per ognuno di loro ma dimenticherei qualcuno quindi evito.
Tanto ognuno di voi sa il bene che ci lega.
Mi sa che mi dovrete sopportare per altri 7 anni


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi ho guardato il calendario e ho realizzato che  7 anni oggi mi iscrivevo a questo forum .
> 7 anni in cui i miei stati d'animo e la mia vita sono cambiati chissà quante volte.
> Faccio un bilancio e lo condivido con voi.
> Nonostante tutto questo posto fa parte di me. É una piacevole abitudine. Qui ho vissuto momenti divertenti, momenti devastanti, incontri magnifici che sono parte della mia vita reale, parti importanti della mia vita incontri che avrei preferito non fare ma anche questi mi hanno insegnato qualcosa. Putruppo o per fortuna mi hanno reso più diffidente verso le persone obbligandomi a essere in qualche modo quella che non sono.
> ...


allora ti auguro i prossimi 7 anni migliori di questi


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi ho guardato il calendario e ho realizzato che  7 anni oggi mi iscrivevo a questo forum .
> 7 anni in cui i miei stati d'animo e la mia vita sono cambiati chissà quante volte.
> Faccio un bilancio e lo condivido con voi.
> Nonostante tutto questo posto fa parte di me. É una piacevole abitudine. Qui ho vissuto momenti divertenti, momenti devastanti, incontri magnifici che sono parte della mia vita reale, parti importanti della mia vita incontri che avrei preferito non fare ma anche questi mi hanno insegnato qualcosa. Putruppo o per fortuna mi hanno reso più diffidente verso le persone obbligandomi a essere in qualche modo quella che non sono.
> ...


Cosa?Ho capito bene?Altri sette anni?
Uff....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi ho guardato il calendario e ho realizzato che  7 anni oggi mi iscrivevo a questo forum .
> 7 anni in cui i miei stati d'animo e la mia vita sono cambiati chissà quante volte.
> Faccio un bilancio e lo condivido con voi.
> Nonostante tutto questo posto fa parte di me. É una piacevole abitudine. Qui ho vissuto momenti divertenti, momenti devastanti, incontri magnifici che sono parte della mia vita reale, parti importanti della mia vita incontri che avrei preferito non fare ma anche questi mi hanno insegnato qualcosa. Putruppo o per fortuna mi hanno reso più diffidente verso le persone obbligandomi a essere in qualche modo quella che non sono.
> ...


Tanti auguri allora... Se così si può dire... Anche se gli auguri mi stanno un po' sulle palle e non li faccio mai 

Io non ho incontrato qui tutte le persone che hai incontrato te, essendo iscritto da meno tempo.
Ma come te sono ben conscio che me ne mancano diverse.

E io i nomi, a differenza tua, li faccio senza problemi, forse perché ci ho condiviso meno, perché è quando c'è da parlarne male che io ho i problemi con i nomi, non quando c'è da parlare bene

Oscuro, Banshee, Chiara Matraini, Sbriciolata,  Tessa, Minerva, Oro Blu, Falcor, Mary the philips


Persone diverse con idee diverse, probabilmente con poca reciproca simpatia, ma a quella io non guardo mai, SE ci si confronta lealmente, al tavolo del confronto io mi siedo con tutti, se chi gioca è leale e mette sul piatto la stessa mia moneta.

E sono sicuro che con queste persone si, sarebbe stato stimolante ma, per tanti, troppi motivi, le condizioni sono state avverse

Dove confrontarsi lealmente vuol dire esser consci dei propri difetti e metterli in gioco, per riderne anche insieme, perché così il gioco è pulito, leale, e fruttuoso.

Se invece il gioco diventa picchiare sopra le pecche altrui, nascondendo le proprie, allora no.. non è più un gioco leale.

E, per quanto mi riguarda,  nemmeno divertente. Anzi deprimente.

Mi sarebbe piaciuto "giocare" con queste persone in un modo diverso, ma... Così non è potuto essere. 

Pazienza.. bisogna guardare sempre avanti

Il passato non esiste. Esiste solo il presente, e il futuro


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2017)

Belle cose.


----------



## ologramma (7 Agosto 2017)

che dire?
forse non so esprimermi bene con le parole quindi è meglio che ti stringa in forte abbraccio


----------



## mistral (21 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tanti auguri allora... Se così si può dire... Anche se gli auguri mi stanno un po' sulle palle e non li faccio mai
> 
> Io non ho incontrato qui tutte le persone che hai incontrato te, essendo iscritto da meno tempo.
> Ma come te sono ben conscio che me ne mancano diverse.
> ...


 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]....Mary the Philips è qui tra noi ,ha cambiato Nick e scrive meno dopo che il marito l'ha vista con la coppa di Champagne pronta per  essere bevuta .La reazione di lui l'ha acquietata assai


----------



## Skorpio (21 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]....Mary the Philips è qui tra noi ,ha cambiato Nick e scrive meno dopo che il marito l'ha vista con la coppa di Champagne pronta per  essere bevuta .La reazione di lui l'ha acquietata assai


Ah sì, lo so 

Ma le coppe di champagne (per usare la tua/sua metafora) van bevute fresche e frizzanti appena versate.

Dopo un po' di tempo, sanno di poco


----------

